# AML PRR K4 Pacific + QSI Titan + Aristo Smoke = :)



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

I have been working on installing a QSI Titan Magnum with Aristo Craft chuffing smoke in my AML PRR K4 Pacific.

This is my first Titan Magnum install and Josh at QSI has been a great help getting all the bugs worked out.

I still have some adjustments and fine tuning to do, but I am very happy with the results so far.
Here's a quick video both with and without the smoke unit engaged.
(I have it set at 2 chuffs per revolution right now to help with smoke unit tuning)
Ron


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty impressive with the smoke and chuff synch. I think it will look much better on the road where the 2 chuffs/rev is much less noticeable. Fireman is probably cursing you for not turning on the blower when you eased back on the throttle. Is there a way to sharpen up the exhaust? It could just be the microphone, but it sounds a little mushy like the cutoff is set too high. Need to pull back on the reverser a tad.


----------

